# can't post in gallery



## luvs (Jun 22, 2005)

it says i don't have enough space left, but i only put 2 very little pictures in there and some members have many more than that up.
not that big a deal, since i've posted the ones that i wanted to, even though my pics thread is gone now. but if i had a new picture i wanted to show you guys in the future what should i do?
thanks a million.


----------



## jkath (Jun 22, 2005)

I bet GB has an answer - he knows everything!


----------



## luvs (Jun 23, 2005)

thanks, jkath. betcha he'll know.
my one pics thread re-appeared. i went through 3 pages of threads looking for it 2 times in a row and couldn't find it, but it's there now. 
baffling, i say!


----------

